# Bargain Deal on JBL MS-8



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

MS 8 JBL System Intergration Digital Processor | eBay


----------



## e=mc2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn, I wish I would have waited to purchase my MS-8. These things are showing up at thrift stores


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

e=mc2 said:


> Damn, I wish I would have waited to purchase my MS-8. These things are showing up at thrift stores


^^^^^^ 2nd that


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have never tried one of these, time to give it a go. Thanks lee.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Lee.

Nice avatar!


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Those went fast.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> I have never tried one of these, time to give it a go. Thanks lee.


Your welcome...hope u love it!!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

1fishman said:


> Those went fast.


I knew they would and I would rather see members on diy get the ms-8's than some random person on ebay who didn't know what they were getting or even how to use it.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

noooo i needed one


----------



## ryarner (Oct 8, 2014)

Shoot, I needed one as well.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

There is one more up for sale! Grab it while you can!


----------



## ryarner (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks! Snatched it up! Slurp slurp!!


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

Gone again 
I was able to pick one up. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

So you got it Ryarner?!?!?! GOOD DEAL MAN!
Tell us if its good!


----------



## ryarner (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah I got the last one. I'll let you know how it is. Thanks for the heads up, Crept!


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got mine. 
Very minor scratches and specs of dust here n there.
Over all, it looks to be in excellent shape! 
Everything is there, CD, mic, screen, remote, manual and mounting hardware.

Can't wait to get it powered up!

Wish all of you the best of luck with the purchase.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i got mine and all looks good. everything is included but its missing one remote screw  can't complain for 200 bucks.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mines missing one remote button and there are quite a few scratches/scuffs on the MS8 itself.

It was packaged well though.


----------

